# Masteron Vs. Winstrol



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 17, 2011)

Which in your opinions do you guys like better because come competition time I am going to be taking winny and prop for 12 weeks until my competition but I heard that people like masteron better than winny because it give better cutting results.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jul 17, 2011)

for competition i would do both and add anavar, t3, hgh and tren


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 17, 2011)

Damn thats a big stack I was really only considering masteron from what I have heard but I dont know if I am going to add it but I thought anavar didnt really cut you up it just basically gives you lean muscle and is a slow gainer?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 17, 2011)

No need to make things expensive. Unless you're prepared to do 10+ iu's of gh a day, it really won't do what its worth $$ wise. & no real need for anavar, it would help, but you don't need it. If your diet/training is in check, then masteron would be fine. Imho it would do alot more for your physique than stanozolol would, but you COULD throw the winny in the last 5-8 weeks of the prep for additional hardness (along with the test/mast). But I would just run tren if I were you, it'll give you more strength, and will harden you up like a mofo. Good luck bro.

Noheawaiian


----------



## BigBird (Jul 18, 2011)

For me, the Masteron is BY FAR superior to the Winstrol.  Put it this way, I don't even workout my abs because the Masteron has etched a 6 pick with obliques into my mid-section.  Sure, I do abs sometimes but certainly nowhere near enough to explain the abs I have.  Just took last shot of Mast for body recomp/summer cut and I can now see why I've read so many prefer it to Winstrol.  I will always run Mast in a body recomp phase.  Mast Prop 100-150mg EOD.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

BigBird said:


> For me, the Masteron is BY FAR superior to the Winstrol.  Put it this way, I don't even workout my abs because the Masteron has etched a 6 pick with obliques into my mid-section.  Sure, I do abs sometimes but certainly nowhere near enough to explain the abs I have.  Just took last shot of Mast for body recomp/summer cut and I can now see why I've read so many prefer it to Winstrol.  I will always run Mast in a body recomp phase.  Mast Prop 100-150mg EOD.





Noheawaiian said:


> No need to make things expensive. Unless you're prepared to do 10+ iu's of gh a day, it really won't do what its worth $$ wise. & no real need for anavar, it would help, but you don't need it. If your diet/training is in check, then masteron would be fine. Imho it would do alot more for your physique than stanozolol would, but you COULD throw the winny in the last 5-8 weeks of the prep for additional hardness (along with the test/mast). But I would just run tren if I were you, it'll give you more strength, and will harden you up like a mofo. Good luck bro.
> 
> Noheawaiian



Thanks for the feedback you guys how much Masteron should be ran?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)

Im a bigger fan of high dosages, but for your cycle i'd say 100mg ed should be fine.


----------



## BigBird (Jul 18, 2011)

Assuming you have Mast Prop - go with 100-150mg EOD as listed in my previous post.  Should be no need to pin the prop ED.  Results will vary of course but it worked for me on a calorie-deficient diet.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

Well it would be the mast 200 probably from naps and couldnt I just do 2 higher dose injections a week?


----------



## BigBird (Jul 18, 2011)

If it's Mast 200 that's the Enanthate (long) ester.  Yes, you split doses into two shots EW.  I'd go in the neighborhood of 400mg per week.  If you have plenty of it - 600mg EW would be very nice.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

BigBird said:


> If it's Mast 200 that's the Enanthate (long) ester.  Yes, you split doses into two shots EW.  I'd go in the neighborhood of 400mg per week.  If you have plenty of it - 600mg EW would be very nice.



Ok thanks you have been a great help, if I have any questions ill be sure to let you know.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> No need to make things expensive. Unless you're prepared to do 10+ iu's of gh a day, it really won't do what its worth $$ wise. & no real need for anavar, it would help, but you don't need it. If your diet/training is in check, then masteron would be fine. Imho it would do alot more for your physique than stanozolol would, but you COULD throw the winny in the last 5-8 weeks of the prep for additional hardness (along with the test/mast). But I would just run tren if I were you, it'll give you more strength, and will harden you up like a mofo. Good luck bro.
> 
> Noheawaiian


 

Why would you need 10ius of GH a day while cutting?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 18, 2011)

I will have soon offer for Winstrol!

buy 10ml and receive 20ml free..total got 30ml  Stanobolic asia pharma.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol im not looking to get an hgh gut


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2011)

ItsMrGreen said:


> Lol im not looking to get an hgh gut


 

You know that the "gut" is caused by excessive insulin use don't you?


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

CT said:


> You know that the "gut" is caused by excessive insulin use don't you?



Shit really? Buddies of mine always tell me its from all the HGH they use


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 23, 2011)

What do you guys think of Andromix? is it better than Masteron?


----------



## Crank (Jul 23, 2011)

masteron is more anabolic... 

no comparison in my book. masta all the way
not to mention masta doesnt make my joints hurt!


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 23, 2011)

Crank said:


> masteron is more anabolic...
> 
> no comparison in my book. masta all the way
> not to mention masta doesnt make my joints hurt!



Ok thanks but I also found Andromix and finally looked into it and what is your opinion on that is it better than Masteron?


----------

